# ritchey wcs compact crank with record



## dannyjeffers (Jul 25, 2007)

Is it possible to use the ritchey wcs compact crank on a bike using record components? (i know, total nub) any help is appreciated!


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

Sure, its just a crank.


----------



## dannyjeffers (Jul 25, 2007)

so would i need to buy a shimano octalink bb in order to get it going? or are there any other octalink bb alternatives?


----------



## lamazion (Sep 11, 2004)

Only shimano for octalink ... I think ritchey did make some cranks using isis.


----------

